# new fish with wounded fin



## RCJayhawk (Mar 10, 2011)

i rescued this poor fancy gold fish today. he looked DOA on shipment to my local pets store. he is still acclimating to the tank conditions but he DID eat a little tonight. i hope his fin will heal because he is by far the prettiest fancy gold fish i have ever owned. its the fin on top (on his back) i will add some melafix if that helps but do i have to remove the foam filter cartridges from my tank?? he is in with my other large fancy.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Keep an eye on him with the other if he is too much smaller.Sometimes the larger will pick at them.He is very pretty,and Im not big on this type of fancy.I love his face colors and his eyes really stand out!The dorsal, looks to have a little regrowth,so I think as long as you keep him clean and watch that he doesnt get fuzz on it,then you shouldnt need to medicate,except with a little aquarium salt.


----------



## RCJayhawk (Mar 10, 2011)

he came to the pet store this way today. the main damage is to the vert front of the dorsal fin. you can see that the bone to where the front of the fin is broken off. he is definitely one of nicest fish i have ever owned. about 4" long head to end of tail with a cute chubby face and a head covered in a bubbly growth. he was a free gift to me luckily but he is quickly becoming my favorite fish.

i have two tanks set up, but i put him in the more established tank for numerous reasons, mainly because i want the least amount of stress on the poor guy as possible. there is another larger fancy in there but he will be moved to the larger tank if there is any bullying on him. i eventually plan to let this orange/white fish have the entire 29 gal tank to itself to maximize growth and to eliminate stunting.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

As to your filter - pull the carbon pouch, but you can leave foam and bio-media in there if there are any. The carbon needs to be out because otherwise it will filter the meds out of the water.


----------



## RCJayhawk (Mar 10, 2011)

carbon is removed. i hope his front dorsal fin ray will grow back because he is such a cute fish


----------

